# generic network controller driver needed?



## infiniteammo (Aug 27, 2006)

i've got a dell pc (don't really know the model it just says DHM) with a bare install of windows xp. so its got no drivers in it. however i need a driver for my ethernet card so i can acces the internet. unde device manager. network controller is one of the 3 "!" things. is there a generic driver i can download somewhere. i tried copying the drivers folder from a diff windows xp installation (with drivers) to a usb flash drive and see if it could find the driver there but no luck. plz help. thanks.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

If this card came with the computer and you know the model number witch should be located on it somewere you could go to dell's website and download the driver on another computer.

You could also download and install Everest http://www.majorgeeks.com/EVEREST_Free_Edition_d4181.html it should tell you the manufactuer of the card and you can go to their website and get the driver


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

If it was using a "generic' chipset, XP would have caught it on install. In your case it is using an Intel chipset so no generic equivalent exists. You likely have an Intel® PRO/1000 MT Desktop Adapter installed.

*Use the real driver:* http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...871&lang=eng&OSFullName=All Operating Systems

I warn you this is a guess. Dell used the DHM moniker on three form factors, over two Optiplex series. The back label and Service Number would clarify things if you eventually logon to the Dell site.

.


----------

